# Ewen's Log



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Log time 

train for strength and compete in strongman , goal is to be bigger stronger faster and healthier .

TRAINING ...

Started at a new gym since moving to a new area , train at a fully equipped powerlifters gym , it has loads of free weights plus machines and cardio equipment and probably the most equipped gym ive trained in , still finding my feet and now training with someone so yet to devise a routine , he is also getting into strongman and a former powerlifter .

DIET...

very simple diet , i use mass gain shakes whey protein intra w/o and recovery shakes all for extra cals , food is plenty and i normally get 4-5 meals of around 1000 cals each .

AAS ...

i cycle androgens then anabolics switching every 10 weeks with 2 months off everything yearly .

HGH...

i use 8 iu post workout on training days only

INSULIN

cycle 4 weeks on 4 weeks off using lantus at 50iu daily and using metaformin on the 4 weeks off .

EVENTS...

started training these with @MattGriff and his training partner over at central fitness in brum .

COMPS ..

doing the open class at bodypower all training is geared towards that

---------------------------------

trained yesterday bit all over as no set routine and seeing how we train together etc

flat bench pyramid style from 60 2x10 100 2x10 120x10 130x8 140x5 (pause pressing on way down for a count of 3) 100 x10 60x10 done

viking press 3x5 strict 100kg

inlcline machine chest press stack 3 x10

pec deck stack 2x10

tricep pressdowns 140 2 x5

done :thumbup1:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Legs today and first time squatting in a while .

Squats upto 4x3 @ 140kg

Single leg press upto 200kg for reps of 10

Ham curls cant remember weights 3x10

Leg extension cant remember weights 3x10

Leg press reps of ten upto 400kg

All machines are hammer strength .

Feeling very rough at mo got some kind of virus/cold/flu thing .


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

In for this mate. So you are going bodypower then? Be good to meet you ya big ugly tw4t


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> In for this mate. So you are going bodypower then? Be good to meet you ya big ugly tw4t


Haha yeah all confirmed mate , competing on the sunday .


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Good luck ewen :thumbup1: I'm at body power this year ...il cheer u on!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Go for it Shield Brother:thumbup1:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Skye666 said:


> Good luck ewen :thumbup1: I'm at body power this year ...il cheer u on!


Pop over and say hi 




Mingster said:


> Go for it Shield Brother:thumbup1:


Thanks buddy :thumbup1:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Good luck mate, I may be at BP so will pop over to have a chat!!

No SM this year, just PL for me.

Clint Darden advocates the cycling of the drugs as you know so will be good to see how you get on. Don't you fancy IPAM etc on non-training days?


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

In,,any advice you need on 30yr old vespas....I'm your man.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Good luck mate, I may be at BP so will pop over to have a chat!!
> 
> No SM this year, just PL for me.
> 
> Clint Darden advocates the cycling of the drugs as you know so will be good to see how you get on. Don't you fancy IPAM etc on non-training days?


Yeah sound buddy be good to catch up .

Means more jabbing mate but if its worth it then I'll have a look at it


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

johnnya said:


> In,,any advice you need on 30yr old vespas....I'm your man.


Haha if I owned a vespa it would die a horrible overloaded mess :lol:


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

Well I wasnt going to be able to give advice about training, it was the only other thing I could think of


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

So now you're finally up here, where you training? Fitting in alright?

Oh and in.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Big_Al13 said:


> So now you're finally up here, where you training? Fitting in alright?
> 
> Oh and in.


Fitness factory in cov and matt griffs gym in brum , settling in ok mate thanks


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

In for the ride mate :thumb:


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

Good news pal. I hope the move works out well for you and the missus.

Looking forward to seeing your progress from here on out now you've hopefully got a bit more stability back in your lives. :thumb:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Big_Al13 said:


> Good news pal. I hope the move works out well for you and the missus.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing your progress from here on out now you've hopefully got a bit more stability back in your lives. :thumb:


Thanks al


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

bought an axle and big log for the gym for press days will have them ready for next week .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

deadlifts today .

trained at fitness factory with some powerlifters , was a quick but good session .

deads

60x5

100x5

140x5

180x5

220x3

250x2

140x5

pullovers and a high pull then low pull no idea of weights .


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

250kg deadlift nice work mate!!!


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

Some going bud


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> 250kg deadlift nice work mate!!!





johnnya said:


> Some going bud


getting there , sciatica is bad at mo and been clean for nearly 2 months so happy with 250 for 2 .


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

ewen said:


> getting there , sciatica is bad at mo and been clean for nearly 2 months so happy with 250 for 2 .


Even better then mate. I take it that a cycle will now be planned solely around bodypower? Will you be listing what your using and doses and also what you use on the day of the event? This is something that's always interested me as I imagine strongmen and powerlifters to all use some sort of cocktail before the lifts like mtren, halo etc. if not could pm mate? I'll be there to support, you'll here me shouting 'come on ya fat cvnt!!!' Or 'I'm coming for you ewan!!!' Lol.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> Even better then mate. I take it that a cycle will now be planned solely around bodypower? Will you be listing what your using and doses and also what you use on the day of the event? This is something that's always interested me as I imagine strongmen and powerlifters to all use some sort of cocktail before the lifts like mtren, halo etc. if not could pm mate? I'll be there to support, you'll here me shouting 'come on ya fat cvnt!!!' Or 'I'm coming for you ewan!!!' Lol.


 :lol: yeah i`ll openly disclose it mate , just gotta reverse engineer it mate from bp


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

ewen said:


> :lol: yeah i`ll openly disclose it mate , just gotta reverse engineer it mate from bp


Sounds good mate. Look forward to reading about that.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Events at central fitness , was a bit late as traffic was bad .

Yoke distance roughly 15 mtrs .

250kg

330kg

370kg

Then tried 400kg and moved about a foot :lol:

Carry and drag same distance as yoke .

105kg water filled keg

330-350kg sled

Carry keg 15 mtrs pull sled back 15mtrs x2 sets

Tried a couple stines however getting tattooed tomorrow so nothing worth noting as need my forearm skin in place .

Yoke pb's were had and impressed myself , left a happy chappy .

Sciatica is painful and I expect I'll struggle tomorrow , thank **** my other half gave me some tabs to help


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Nice going mate with sciatica. Hope the tabs help.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

andyhuggins said:


> Nice going mate with sciatica. Hope the tabs help.


Thanks buddy , just been in tescos and walking is already hard work hopefully the pain is worth it .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2014)

All the best ewen, with the training....

New gym and new training, gonna smash it for 2014 mate

Onwards and upwards :thumb:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Hafpor said:


> All the best ewen, with the training....
> 
> New gym and new training, gonna smash it for 2014 mate
> 
> Onwards and upwards :thumb:


Thanks buddy


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2014)

Mate those yolks looked heavy, especially the 400....

I'll never bitch about brining in the shopping again :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Hafpor said:


> Mate those yolks looked heavy, especially the 400....
> 
> I'll never bitch about brining in the shopping again :lol:


Im suffering today and last night I hardly slept im just thankful our lass gave me painkillers and anti inflams , absolute star she is .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

View attachment 144506


stage 2 done , another 5 1/2 hour sitting .


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Great stuff mate. Not usually a fan of tattoo's but this one promises to be epic

Jörmungandr


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mingster said:


> Great stuff mate. Not usually a fan of tattoo's but this one promises to be epic
> 
> Jörmungandr


im exactly the same , and spot on with the serpent 

ive got a fearsome viking warrior style thor not the hollywood style lol

View attachment 144508


on my bicep with a hammer not sword , hammer will be over delt , dark rolling clouds covering background and thor coming in to kill the serpent , will go from fingers up ito neck with valhalla on my pec and hel on the back with the serpent , ive never seen viking inspired tatts on anyone and having viking blood it fits pretty well .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

sciatica has been very bad today and yesterday but trained today , was due to do legs but i couldnt squat so doing them tomorrow .

axle C&P rep work did around 50 total reps from 10-3`s @80kg

flat bench 100kg 3 x 10 2x8 1x5 1x6

tricep pressdowns half stack 3x10

triceps with rope atch 2x10

crosstrainer 10mins

nothing exciting


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2014)

ewen said:


> sciatica has been very bad today and yesterday but trained today , was due to do legs but i couldnt squat so doing them tomorrow .
> 
> axle C&P rep work did around 50 total reps from 10-3`s @80kg
> 
> ...


At least your back in there mate, anything is something when your injured, couldn't do them weights even if I was in top form 

Hope the sciatica doesn't hamper to much tomorrow, never had it, thank god .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Hafpor said:


> At least your back in there mate, anything is something when your injured, couldn't do them weights even if I was in top form
> 
> Hope the sciatica doesn't hamper to much tomorrow, never had it, thank god .


its a light week this week so hopefully come a weeks time everything will be ok again .


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

subbed

in for the ride , I know youll smash it buddy


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> subbed
> 
> in for the ride , I know youll smash it buddy


Thanks buddy I'll do my best 

How's your prep/training going mate ?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Good videos mate. Keep em coming.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

goodluck mate

i may turn up at bodypower this year. if i see you ill say hello

or might just lob something at you from afar :whistling:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Liking the vids and tatt mate :thumb:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

eezy1 said:


> goodluck mate
> 
> i may turn up at bodypower this year. if i see you ill say hello
> 
> or might just lob something at you from afar :whistling:


Haha , im there friday as my training partner is doing first timers and im competing on the sunday , doubt I'll be there Saturday though as it will be busy and I'd rather spend the day eating but if you do go pop over say hi and throw a burger at me ;-)


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

leg day taking it easy today as sciatica is much better although still bad .

10 min treadmill warm up

back squats

bar 2x10

60kg 2x10

100kg x10

140x5

180x3

220x1

front squats

60x10

100x5

60x10

leg ext 3x10 half stack

standing single leg curls half stack 1x10

10 min bike

weighed in at just over 123kg .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

deadlifts .

100x5

140 x5

180 x5

220 x5

180 x5

pullovers

pulldowns

2 sets of 100 flights on jacobs ladder

10 min bike to finish


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Taking it easy - 220kg squat. Lmao. You fcuking animal.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> Taking it easy - 220kg squat. Lmao. You fcuking animal.


first time ive gone over 180 in months , felt good aswell , will be sets at 220+ in heavy phase .


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

ewen said:


> first time ive gone over 180 in months , felt good aswell , will be sets at 220+ in heavy phase .


Videos!! Would love to be that strong. Must feel good hitting lifts like that?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> Videos!! Would love to be that strong. Must feel good hitting lifts like that?


not really , i want 300+ i dont see them as big weights tbh

will get a few on video when i get going , might buy a camera as propping my phone up is a bitch at this new gym .


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

ewen said:


> not really , i want 300+ i dont see them as big weights tbh
> 
> will get a few on video when i get going , might buy a camera as propping my phone up is a bitch at this new gym .


300. Fcuking hell. My back twinged just reading that.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> 300. Fcuking hell. My back twinged just reading that.


should smash it this year easily now im training with decent powerlifters , i dont think any of them squat under 350 .

time will tell but i feel good apart from the fcuked back .


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

ewen said:


> should smash it this year easily now im training with decent powerlifters , i dont think any of them squat under 350 .
> 
> time will tell but i feel good apart from the fcuked back .


Be awesome to see mate. The current British bench press champion sometimes trains at my gym, madness to watch such strength.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> Be awesome to see mate. The current British bench press champion sometimes trains at my gym, madness to watch such strength.


some people find strength comes easy , ive always had to work hard for it like most although im naturally ok at strongman .


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

All going well then mate?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

andyhuggins said:


> All going well then mate?


yeah very well mate , body is broken but training is surpassing my expectations , update of tonight to follow


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

ewen said:


> yeah very well mate , body is broken but training is surpassing my expectations , update of tonight to follow


Cant wait mate.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

events tonight at central fitness .

yoke speed

roughly 30 mtrs

2 runs at 180kg i think .

90kg stone to shoulder knockout style , 4 of us taking turns doing 1 rep first round then 2 reps 2nd round etc etc managed 5 rounds ,.

heart was beating hard .


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

ewen said:


> events tonight at central fitness .
> 
> yoke speed
> 
> ...


That sounds ****ing brutal mate.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

andyhuggins said:


> That sounds ****ing brutal mate.


it was a bit mate , start of season and just not used to it .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

part 3 , couple more sittings to go 

View attachment 145197


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2014)

ewen said:


> part 3 , couple more sittings to go
> 
> View attachment 145197


Looking good mate, looks quality and not the usual tat rubbish :thumbup1:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Hafpor said:


> Looking good mate, looks quality and not the usual tat rubbish :thumbup1:


thanks buddy , 7 hour constant today lol

next part will be the background so it`ll look a million times different .


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

ewen said:


> part 3 , couple more sittings to go
> 
> View attachment 145197


looking epic mate. Where are you having it done?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

andyhuggins said:


> looking epic mate. Where are you having it done?


not happy sharing on here , i`ll share via pm if your interested though .


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

ewen said:


> not happy sharing on here , i`ll share via pm if your interested though .


Yes please mate :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2014)

ewen said:


> thanks buddy , 7 hour constant today lol
> 
> next part will be the background so it`ll look a million times different .


7 hours, Jesus that's a days work for some, mines ****e in comparison :laugh:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Hafpor said:


> 7 hours, Jesus that's a days work for some, mines ****e in comparison :laugh:


he was fcuked at the end mate poor fcuker


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

leg day , trained still full of flu and feeling it now

back squats 10x2 @ 110kg

front squats 3x8 @60kg

leg extn 3x8 half stack

3x 50 flights on jacobs ladder

very easy just couldnt get my breathe .


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

ewen said:


> leg day , trained still full of flu and feeling it now
> 
> back squats 10x2 @ 110kg
> 
> ...


Battle through mate. Frustrating, but it will pass...


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mingster said:


> Battle through mate. Frustrating, but it will pass...


thats what i thought mate and a good excuse to get pizza for tonight lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2014)

Mingster said:


> Battle through mate. Frustrating, but it will pass...


Agree...keep fighting mate, easy though on this side of the fence


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Hafpor said:


> Agree...keep fighting mate, easy though on this side of the fence


thanks :thumbup1:

got max ohp tomorrow on my new log i bought cant wait to try it .


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2014)

ewen said:


> thanks :thumbup1:
> 
> got max ohp tomorrow on my new log i bought cant wait to try it .


Nice 1, get a pic up of it, if you can :thumbup1:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Hafpor said:


> Nice 1, get a pic up of it, if you can :thumbup1:


will get a vid if i can be bothered haha see how strong i feel .


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2014)

ewen said:


> will get a vid if i can be bothered haha see how strong i feel .


Yeah that's about right, strong as fuk..vid.

Weak as fuk , no vid :laugh:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Hafpor said:


> Yeah that's about right, strong as fuk..vid.
> 
> Weak as fuk , no vid :laugh:


Haha I'll struggle with an empty log I can feel it already 

10iu of gh going in when this pizza shows up lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2014)

@ewen how's the new diet going ? Still eating the same breakfast.

I like what the scales say , but hate this constant bloat, and pouch....

Thinking of ditching the daily 4 pints...


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Hafpor said:


> @ewen how's the new diet going ? Still eating the same breakfast.
> 
> I like what the scales say , but hate this constant bloat, and pouch....
> 
> Thinking of ditching the daily 4 pints...


Its all going very well buddy thanks for asking .

Breakfast still same , this is day 4 and already see a massive difference .


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2014)

ewen said:


> Its all going very well buddy thanks for asking .
> 
> Breakfast still same , this is day 4 and already see a massive difference .


That's good to hear, seeing that pic of big Loz on FB with his physique change, means that it can be done.

Stick at it :thumbup1:

Although I hate the pouch, I don't want to jeopardise strength gains, my make some little changes, and see what happens....


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Hafpor said:


> That's good to hear, seeing that pic of big Loz on FB with his physique change, means that it can be done.
> 
> Stick at it :thumbup1:
> 
> Although I hate the pouch, I don't want to jeopardise strength gains, my make some little changes, and see what happens....


Yeah thats one thing im cautious of but I ohp 135kg tuesday so all good so far


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2014)

ewen said:


> Yeah thats one thing im cautious of but I ohp 135kg tuesday so all good so far


Jesus, I'm wasted deadlifting that amount :laugh:

Anything for me over 50kg is a personal best, so will be giving that a bash tomorrow.

Stick at it, as long as you fuel your training , what can go wrong.....remember Pudzianowski....


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Hows things going mate?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Hafpor said:


> Jesus, I'm wasted deadlifting that amount :laugh:
> 
> Anything for me over 50kg is a personal best, so will be giving that a bash tomorrow.
> 
> Stick at it, as long as you fuel your training , what can go wrong.....remember Pudzianowski....


Just left matt griffs gym did some light yoke which is my best event .

Once im happy with shape I'll change up diet and evolve into a trim beast


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

andyhuggins said:


> Hows things going mate?


Everything feels awesome thanks for asking andy .

Hows things with you ?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

ewen said:


> Everything feels awesome thanks for asking andy .
> 
> Hows things with you ?


Thats good to hear mate 

not too bad here mate. Onwards and upwards.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

andyhuggins said:


> Thats good to hear mate
> 
> not too bad here mate. Onwards and upwards.


Good to hear buddy


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Hows the tatt doing mate?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

andyhuggins said:


> Hows the tatt doing mate?


Can't upload a pic and cant remember last pic I uploaded but had 3 sittings and got one more in two weeks which will be clouds and lighting added as background to tie it all in then maybe one more on the inner arm depending how much is done this next sitting , will have viking symbols on inner bicep which is a viking good luck symbol popping out through the clouds .

Looking forward to it getting finished , looks pretty awesome already and ive not seen anything like it .


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Sounds awesome mate. From the last pics may have to take a trip up to the shop for a talk to see if what i want is possible.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

andyhuggins said:


> Sounds awesome mate. From the last pics may have to take a trip up to the shop for a talk to see if what i want is possible.


Sign up to Facebook and check out the guys work I'll link you up when you join .

From the bits ive had done I would say he could do what you want better than you think is possible , im seriously impressed with the detail he's done on mine .

If you do pop up we'll go for a sugar free beer :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

ewen said:


> Sign up to Facebook and check out the guys work I'll link you up when you join .
> 
> From the bits ive had done I would say he could do what you want better than you think is possible , im seriously impressed with the detail he's done on mine .
> 
> If you do pop up we'll go for a sugar free beer :lol:


Thanks mate I will keep you posted


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

6 weeks post disc injury and now in my home gym starting back light training was rushed as wanted to train lol

squats

front squats

lunges

EZ bar curls

chins/pull

all video and cant remember reps n sets i just did as much as i felt i could .


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

ewen said:


> 6 weeks post disc injury and now in my home gym starting back light training was rushed as wanted to train lol
> 
> squats
> 
> ...


Good to see you back at it mate:thumbup1: Don't rush things and you'll get it all back and more.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mingster said:


> Good to see you back at it mate:thumbup1: Don't rush things and you'll get it all back and more.


thanks buddy , been off pain meds 3 days aswell now so i`ll get a true feeling of how tonight went over next few days .

will be following josh thigpens cube method for strongman and he has lots of mobility/agility/stretching/swimming in his plan , i`ll stick it out and keep it light .


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2014)

Nice 1, as said keep it up and keep it lite, for the time being :thumbup1:

With injuries like that you just can't jump back in the deep end.

Oh yeah , get some paint on them walls


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Hafpor said:


> Nice 1, as said keep it up and keep it lite, for the time being :thumbup1:
> 
> With injuries like that you just can't jump back in the deep end.
> 
> Oh yeah , get some paint on them walls


Thanks mate , got some ideas for the wall


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

pressing done yesterday kind of .

did 10mins on xtrrainer then did some pussy weights ....

tried reverse bands for bench to overload triceps , struggled with these .

ohp hurt lots and back feels very tender today

facepulls felt ok

also did some seated ohp which didnt give me any pain however i didnt feel upright enough when doing these so switched to standing .
















feel very weak and very sore currently , also have nerve pain , thinking of putting off cube method for now and running a basic 5x5 with circuit training and swimming .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

saturdays session ...

10 mins xtrainer

deadlifts wore a belt to focus on form more and setup , legs still sore from squats so couldnt get deep enough for the initial pull .

GHR

ham curls

BOR pendlay style

chins

didnt count reps/sets or weights but it was light and low , just trying to get a feel for tekkers again .

all pussy weights again


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

What's with all this talk of pussy weights. i OHP 65kg yesterday and I'm feeling good for myself, you OHP 60kg and it pussy weights huh


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

RS86 said:


> What's with all this talk of pussy weights. i OHP 65kg yesterday and I'm feeling good for myself, you OHP 60kg and it pussy weights huh


coming from pressing 140 to struggling with 60 im not happy lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2014)

ewen said:


> coming from pressing 140 to struggling with 60 im not happy lol


Those numbers still make me look childish 

It'll come back, fingers crossed :whistling:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Hafpor said:


> Those numbers still make me look childish
> 
> It'll come back, fingers crossed :whistling:


it will and im more determined than ever .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

another half assed session ..

ohp upto a 120 fail

behind neck jerk 60k x a few sets

rear delt bent over raises

side raises

ohp is bad on my back need to jump on painkillers again .

looking into swimming which would be around 45 a month , went to virgin active and can get full access for 47 and its closer .

vids to follow ...


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

ewen said:


> another half assed session ..
> 
> ohp upto a 120 fail
> 
> ...


Nice stuff mate. Home training is the way


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mingster said:


> Nice stuff mate. Home training is the way


i do prefer it and my training is so basic it suits me well


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

squat day and thats all i did .

built up to two sets of 1 rep @ 185kg , which is all the weight i have currently but it was enough .

back folded on both reps and could feel the weakness caused by the injury but happy to be moving decent ish weight again .











off to pick more 20`s up off griff on sat for when im ready to push on .


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

ewen said:


> squat day and thats all i did .
> 
> built up to two sets of 1 rep @ 185kg , which is all the weight i have currently but it was enough .
> 
> ...


Good to see the backs getting better mate...now get on with it and stop being a princess

Srs good to see you back at it


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

johnnya said:


> Good to see the backs getting better mate...now get on with it and stop being a princess
> 
> Srs good to see you back at it


thanks buddy , im trying also took my sweatband off :whistling:


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Quality squatting mate and good to see your backs holding up


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Stephen9069 said:


> Quality squatting mate and good to see your backs holding up


thanks buddy , still very sore from ohp but gotta get fcuking strong lol


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

ewen said:


> thanks buddy , still very sore from ohp but gotta get fcuking strong lol


i know that feeling its **** having to start again but wont be long before your smashing even bigger numbers than before


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Stephen9069 said:


> i know that feeling its **** having to start again but wont be long before your smashing even bigger numbers than before


fingers crossed .

hows your injurys going ?


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

ewen said:


> fingers crossed .
> 
> hows your injurys going ?


**** mate got to get back to the docs next week and push for an MRI even just the weight of my arm moving up to the front is painful been out the gym now for 2 weeks


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Stephen9069 said:


> **** mate got to get back to the docs next week and push for an MRI even just the weight of my arm moving up to the front is painful been out the gym now for 2 weeks


thats bad sorry to hear buddy , hope you get fixed sharpish


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

ewen said:


> thats bad sorry to hear buddy , hope you get fixed sharpish


cheers mate hopefully back in the gym next week and going to train round it for the time being


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

leg day , felt up for it which lasted til i finished my warm up and then had no energy .

taking advice on board from a few friends ive reigned weights in and will work on building power/explosiveness and technique whilst im unable to push my limits .

foam rolled

band face pulls

squat warm ups

100kg 5x5 back squat

60kg 5x5 front squats

lunges x10 per leg @ 40kg

Db preacher curls 25kg 3x10

EZ bar curls 35kg 3x10

vid of squat tekkers , need a better angle to check buttwink 






had around 50g carbs so far today and will have another 50g soon .

protein is around 250-300 so far and about 40g of fats .


----------



## gymlady (Apr 14, 2014)

I ll be watching this log. I like the videos! Quality squats there!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

gymlady said:


> I ll be watching this log. I like the videos! Quality squats there!


Thank you , still injured so nothing heavy is getting lifted for a while :thumbup1:


----------



## gymlady (Apr 14, 2014)

ewen said:


> Thank you , still injured so nothing heavy is getting lifted for a while :thumbup1:


U dont need to rush. Health > all


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

gymlady said:


> U dont need to rush. Health > all


i am slowly getting that through my thick skull :lol:

will be off swimming as of tonight 3x week hopefully that will speed up recovery .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

no swimming last night as pool was shut early but off tonight .

training today was ..

few sets of flat bench at 120

few decline at 100 (was a severe decline)

flys

dips , had to improvise the setup .

some vids .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

tuesday night swim was only 500 mtrs but felt great .

no training yesterday as had some work done on my sleeve and a cheat meal with friends .

will do over head work today when i can be fcuked .

couple pic updates around 2 weeks apart ..

today ...



11th



full of water and flat currently , will be creating a solid routine to focus on power speed tech endurance , will ditch the severe dieting and add more carbs in as up until a few mins ago ive only had 4 eggs a protein shake 450g steak and 1kg of chicken , will probably try 200g of carbs daily with 150g of them an hour or so before training and the rest straight after .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

oh and my tatt ...


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2014)

ewen said:


> oh and my tatt ...
> 
> View attachment 149558


Looks good mate, now you need the word skin written on them fingers


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Hafpor said:


> Looks good mate, now you need the word skin written on them fingers


haha im saving them to have runes with my kids initials on them


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2014)

ewen said:


> haha im saving them to have runes with my kids initials on them


Ah, that's a great idea, would never of thought of that, nice 1 :thumb:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Hafpor said:


> Ah, that's a great idea, would never of thought of that, nice 1 :thumb:


i get some strange ideas


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2014)

ewen said:


> i get some strange ideas


Hope there not all sexual :whistling:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey mate sorry to hear about the injury. Nice to see you back training.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Hafpor said:


> Hope there not all sexual :whistling:


mostly chopping people up with blunt axes or squatting in french knickers , nothing weird really 



andyhuggins said:


> Hey mate sorry to hear about the injury. Nice to see you back training.


thanks buddy , way it goes sometimes


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

was looking on my youtube and came across a vid of my old gym .


----------



## gymlady (Apr 14, 2014)

ewen said:


> was looking on my youtube and came across a vid of my old gym .


I love that kind of gyms  ? wish I d gone to a place like this. mine is trendy..with pool and classes and steam rooms.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

gymlady said:


> I love that kind of gyms  ? wish I d gone to a place like this. mine is trendy..with pool and classes and steam rooms.


in winter the metal was so cold that grip wasnt a problem as the skin would stick to the icy bars :lol:

was a good gym though .


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Only just noticed your log Ewen. Subbed mate.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Only just noticed your log Ewen. Subbed mate.


cheers buddy , not much goes on at mo :lol:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

ewen said:


> cheers buddy , not much goes on at mo :lol:


sometimes that's just fine.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> sometimes that's just fine.


haha yeah you could be right


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Didn't know you had a journal mate, in


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Dan94 said:


> Didn't know you had a journal mate, in


thanks buddy , have a good weekend :thumbup1:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

ewen said:


> thanks buddy , have a good weekend :thumbup1:


cheers, you too man!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

back and deads day .

foam roller

ham curls

chins 3 sets

rows 3 sets

deads singles upto 220 with suit to try reduce back use however made it worse imo as it is very tight around the groin ..











upped carbs slightly and will keep around 200-250g .


----------



## micky12 (Oct 16, 2013)

good vids mate, can i ask why you do your chins with close grip and under hand ? am doing them wide grip with over hand , also good form on the dead lift for that weight


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

micky12 said:


> good vids mate, can i ask why you do your chins with close grip and under hand ? am doing them wide grip with over hand , also good form on the dead lift for that weight


cheers buddy , i alternate between wide and close underhand just depends how im feeling , last week i did some wide and some close .

ive pulled a lot more but not bad for where my injury is i suppose and very happy to pull it easily lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

update time ...

saturday was deadlift day which left me struglling to walk these past few days everything feels fine except for the hip/lumbar area which is not painful but very numb and just have no feeling .

monday could only just squat 140 for 1 crappy rep .

tuesday was ohp started off fine but the back sapped every bit of strength i had .

will be doing back later today .

have done cardio every morning so far and went swimming last night also this morning did foam rollering and extra cardio so feel a bit better .

whole spinal bollocks has left me pretty depressed however i have been dieting trying to lose some fat .

legs are starting to show from the dieting ...



some of my gym pics .


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Nice deadlift mate, legs looking good too!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Dan94 said:


> Nice deadlift mate, legs looking good too!


cheers buddy :thumbup1:


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

Going well matey, my ma used to buy me Brown and yellow y's , could wear them all week always looked clean


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

johnnya said:


> Going well matey, my ma used to buy me Brown and yellow y's , could wear them all week always looked clean


thanks , i`ll bare that in mind lol


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

legs looking good mate. so's I don't have to reread al of your journal (unmitigated delight though I'm sure it would be), what happened to your back? Or should I just reread your journal?


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

How the hell have I missed this??

IN!

:thumb:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> legs looking good mate. so's I don't have to reread al of your journal (unmitigated delight though I'm sure it would be), what happened to your back? Or should I just reread your journal?


thanks .

slipped 5 discs doing touch and go deadlifts , form was crappy lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

DiggyV said:


> How the hell have I missed this??
> 
> IN!
> 
> :thumb:


to busy popping gun poses in the recent pic thread i think :lol:

cheers :thumbup1:


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

ewen said:


> to busy popping gun poses in the recent pic thread i think :lol:
> 
> cheers :thumbup1:


well I've finally got some worth showing. :lol:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

ewen said:


> thanks .
> 
> slipped 5 discs doing touch and go deadlifts , form was crappy lol


oh Jesus. You have my sympathy.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

DiggyV said:


> well I've finally got some worth showing. :lol:


I really should train my arms lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> oh Jesus. You have my sympathy.


Thanks , its not so bad now I can put my own socks on lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

yesterday was leg day ..

will be following a russian system on all lifts and starting light .

squats 6x2 @ 140kg

front squats 2 sets cant remember weight 

lunges 1 set @60kg only a few a leg

hyper extn

GHR

ab wheel roll outs

turtle things

been doing cardio on a morning directly after walking the dog ..

xtrainer 20mins

3 mins on punch bag

turtle things

foam roller

trying to keep more flexible and seems to be helping back as ive no pain at all so far today .

got ohp later on my log ive finally picked up and then swimming tonight 

140






180






things are improving slowly :thumbup1:


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

hows the back holding out big guy? So glad to see you have a good wide belt on too :thumb:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

DiggyV said:


> hows the back holding out big guy? So glad to see you have a good wide belt on too :thumb:


its been really good today thanks :thumbup1:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

8/5/14

flat bench

10x 60k

10x 80k

8x 100k

6x 120k

2x 130k

incline bench

10x 60k

10x 70k

8x 80k

6x 90k

4x 95k

db flys

[email protected]

bicep curls

[email protected]

hammer curls

[email protected]

ez bar curls

[email protected]


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)




----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

wifes birthday on sunday and i had a cake made for her ...



@DiggyV @Mingster can you lock this log please , thank you :thumbup1:


----------

